# How far do you travel



## lannie dulin (Sep 4, 2012)

I currently travel about 40-45 minutes to my training group. 

I have another group I'm considering training with (in addition to my current) that is 1.5-2 hours away. Although this may be some really good training I'm wondering if I really want to make that trip every weekend.

How far are you willing to travel on a week and/or monthly basis for training?


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I routinely travel over an hour, and have done up to 3 hours on a regular basis. One location I trained at for over a year took about 3 hours to get there, and 1.5 hours to get home just because of traffic. 

If the training is good, and you can afford the gas, and you have the time to give, IMO it's worth it. If you can get great training 2 hours away, and only good training 45 minutes away, talk to the great trainer and see if you can get 2 sessions each time you are there, and try to get as much of that great training as you can  Within reason, fewer sessions of great training will IMO move your dog along better then more sessions of good training. Within reason, ie 1 session of great training to 10 sessions of good training won't cut it.


----------



## JOE SAMSON JR (Feb 24, 2009)

i am getting ready to go 4 hours each way starting next week , experience form the right people makes it worth the trip for me


----------



## lannie dulin (Sep 4, 2012)

JOE SAMSON JR said:


> i am getting ready to go 4 hours each way starting next week , experience form the right people makes it worth the trip for me


Joe! Where you going man? I was looking at your group too, man. Your the only PSA in CA at the moment.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

JOE SAMSON JR said:


> i am getting ready to go 4 hours each way starting next week , experience form the right people makes it worth the trip for me


Same here.


----------



## JOE SAMSON JR (Feb 24, 2009)

we train sundays here in santa rosa , i am going to pick dennis's brain up at sierra canine on the week days he has time . you guys are welcome to come out on sundays we will be hosting a PSA decoy camp soon!


----------



## lannie dulin (Sep 4, 2012)

JOE SAMSON JR said:


> we train sundays here in santa rosa , i am going to pick dennis's brain up at sierra canine on the week days he has time . you guys are welcome to come out on sundays we will be hosting a PSA decoy camp soon!


I'm too fat to be a decoy, lol. But, yeah I'll come check you guys out out and hang a bit.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

A better question is: What is the quality of the training and not the distance?


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

For quality training... weekly or every other week I'll travel 3-5 hours one way. 

Every couple months I'll travel 19 hours one way.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I currently travel 75 miles one way on Sunday. I used to do it 2-3 times a week when gas was a little less costly :-(
I probably put another 100 miles a week just driving around for training locally


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

I've just started working with some PSA folks who are less than 30 minutes from me....Gus doesn't care what sport they do as long as somebody pops him a sleeve! ....hopefully as warmer weather gets here we'll get back on a somewhat more regular schedule....otherwise it's a 3 hour one-way trip about anywhere I go.


----------



## Charles Corbitt (Oct 24, 2012)

I am lucky, travel about an hour one way to train once a week. Our training day is from 08:00 to 17:00. Not many clubs in Louisiana.


----------



## patricia powers (Nov 14, 2010)

i have never been able to train less than 2 hrs away. after having a few dogs screwed up, i have to say that the distance traveled is far less important than the quality of training and helper/decoy work. go wherever you have to go to get what you and your dogs need. 
pjp


----------



## lannie dulin (Sep 4, 2012)

Charles Corbitt said:


> I am lucky, travel about an hour one way to train once a week. Our training day is from 08:00 to 17:00. Not many clubs in Louisiana.


Wow, that's some intense training. I don't know that I would go that long, but I wouldn't mind longer training. 

It sounds like most are willing to go quite a ways. Someone pointed out the distance one is willing to travel should be related to how good the training is. I'll have expand my geographical area of interest and see if there is "great" training that is further out to supplement the good training I'm already getting.


----------



## Elaine Matthys (May 18, 2008)

I drive 50 miles each way, which is about my limit due to time and money constraints. We have people driving 5 hours each way, 17 hours each way - they decided flying was better, and some flying in from the east coast.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

For club, down the street; Gabor is the helper.

For his dogs, he travels 4+ hours one way to get high level and excellent helperwork. But, worth it.

There is no one at that level in the Nashville area to work his dogs.....


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Step outside the door, clubmembers are coming over to train at our place. If we train with another group, depends, could be 45min-2 hr drive


----------



## Karen M Wood (Jun 23, 2012)

For IPO i normally drive between 45 minute one place and about 35 to another. To my regular obedience club for OB and Agility about 20 minute each way twice a week. Tracking usually 45 minutes away at the crack of dawn. Lucky for me there seems to be lots and lots of all sort of training clubs and worth while trainers in west central florida.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Step outside the door, clubmembers are coming over to train at our place. If we train with another group, depends, could be 45min-2 hr drive


"step outside the door"
Just shut up Selena, nobody likes it when you rub it in their faces


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> "step outside the door"
> Just shut up Selena, nobody likes it when you rub it in their faces


Lol, sorry O


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

About 40 minutes (each way) to my UScA club.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

Im like Seleena. I roll out of bed and walk out the door onto my training field.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

We have a number of clubs here. Everything from old school hard core, hard core idiots that don't have a clue and motivational only. The farthest is 45 mins the closest is 15 mins.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> We have a number of clubs here. Everything from old school hard core, hard core idiots that don't have a clue and motivational only. The farthest is 45 mins the closest is 15 mins.


But, depends on the club and the quality of the helper work. 

There are a lot of clubs in the Nashville area. Gabor travels for helper work.

Enough said


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

About 40 minutes each way, 2-3 times a week.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Sue DiCero said:


> But, depends on the club and the quality of the helper work.
> 
> There are a lot of clubs in the Nashville area. Gabor travels for helper work.
> 
> Enough said



!00% agree!


----------



## Kat Hunsecker (Oct 23, 2009)

Reading all those posts, you guys are so lucky... you have various clubs in the area to choose from!!!! 
As for me I used to travel 1.5h one way to go to training, before I moved.
Now the closest other training opportunity for me is atleast 6h away.
It's not like it is doable for a one day trip. If I had the opportunity to go train someplace else I would. Not because I do not like the stuff we do, but it keeps you on your toes, and a fresh set of eyes, is always helpfull. If you just go once or twice a month someplace else, I think this is still great! If you know it is good training.
You always can learn something. Ideal it would be if you find soemthing that fits you close by, but this doesn't always happen.


----------



## Lisa Clark (Feb 14, 2008)

I drive out my upper drive, into my lower drive and out to the parking area for our field.  When I need help that I can not get from my own club I drive 3-5 hours each way.


----------



## Carolyn Herle (Dec 29, 2009)

I know your neighbors aren't very close but I hope you put on some clothes at least until you get your suit on 

Hey good website for your kennel!

Carolyn


----------

